# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Посоветуйте антивирусную защиту...

## Grower

Добрый день!
Прошу Вашего совета по следующей проблеме... 
В нашей фирме 14 компьютеров (workgroup, xp&w2k, права админа у всех, на всех компах есть интернет через usergate). Админа у нас нет, обходимся своими силами. Давным-давно на всех машинах стоял Corporate Symanteс Antivirus (freeware  :Wink: ) и все было прекрасно. Но где-то полгода назад поперли вирусы. Раз в неделю какая-нить машина помирала. Месяца 3 назад поставили Symantec EndPoint (тоже freeware  :Wink: ), но вирусы все равно лезут. Я теперь в разделе "Помогите!" частый гость. 
Сейчас думаем заменить SEP на что-нибудь получше. На одну машину (которая "ложилась" чаще всех) поставил NOD32 (полную версию). Вроде за пару месяцев вирусы на эту машину не залезли, поэтому  думаем полностью перйти на NOD32. Но придётся покупать 14 лицензий (17000 рэ), а обосновывать покупку перед генеральным придётся мне. Вот и боюсь, как бы не лажануться. А то уволят нафик, если и при NODe компы будут помирать...
В общем, прошу Вашего совета. Ставить NOD или ещё что-нибудь попробовать...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Surfer

Может лучше на сервер какой-нибудь один хороший продукт купить, чтобы трафик фильтровал ?  :Smiley:

----------


## Rene-gad

> В общем, прошу Вашего совета. Ставить NOD или ещё что-нибудь попробовать...


Покопайтесь в форуме: Вы не первый, кто задает этот вопрос, поэтому на него уже есть множество ответов от специалистов.
Для начала - тут : http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=8022 или тут: http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=5448

----------


## Grower

*Rene-gad*
Спасибо, но темки довольно старые. Думаю, что за прошедший год многое могло измениться...

----------


## no pasaran

> *Rene-gad*
> Спасибо, но темки довольно старые. Думаю, что за прошедший год многое могло измениться...


Ставьте Kaspersky Internet Security и не забивайте себе голову.Правда Вам придется обосновать начальству сумму покупки - на 14 машин это 22400 рублей(хотя может в ЛК предусмотрены скидки,не помню). И геморроя с вирусами у Вас не будет,тем более,что отпадает необходимость установки файервола. В придачу ко всему у "Лаборатории Касперского" очень мощная служба техподдержки,которая действительно РАБОТАЕТ. Так что покупайте KIS и Вас точно не уволят.

----------


## DVi

> Ставьте Kaspersky Internet Security и не забивайте себе голову.Правда Вам придется обосновать начальству сумму покупки - на 14 машин это 22400 рублей(хотя может в ЛК предусмотрены скидки,не помню). И геморроя с вирусами у Вас не будет,тем более,что отпадает необходимость установки файервола. В придачу ко всему у "Лаборатории Касперского" очень мощная служба техподдержки,которая действительно РАБОТАЕТ. Так что покупайте KIS и Вас точно не уволят.


На несколько машин дешевле ставить продукт для офиса. Kaspersky Work Space Security на 15 рабочих станций стоит 11 761,65 руб. и имеет ту же функциональность, что и KIS.

----------


## PavelA

Посмотри в сторону "железного" фаера/роутера на вход. С ним проблем будет поменьше, раз настроил и все.

----------


## no pasaran

> На несколько машин дешевле ставить продукт для офиса. Kaspersky Work Space Security на 15 рабочих станций стоит 11 761,65 руб. и имеет ту же функциональность, что и KIS.


Да.Тоже нормально. Можно еще Kaspersky Antivirus 7 + Lan2netNat Firewall,но по деньгам это будет дороже(хотя тоже скорее всего есть скидки, KAV то 980р. стоит, а вот с Lan2net сложнее,точно сказать не могу,но я 1 лицензию покупал за 3200,а если сразу несколько - вроде дешевле). В любом случае,Вам нужно покупать что-то из продуктов ЛК.  P.S.  А что такое Symantec с приставкой FREEWARE???            Сейчас посмотрел,вспомнил - которую лицензию я покупал за 3200,она на 10 машин.

----------


## Макcим

> P.S.  А что такое Symantec с приставкой FREEWARE???


Антивирусная поделка, создающая ложное чувство безопасности.

----------


## no pasaran

> Антивирусная поделка, создающая ложное чувство безопасности.


Ну тогда чему здесь удивляться,что у них вирусы компьютеры колбасили и каждую неделю по машине умирало. У Symantec вообще ничего бесплатного нет. P.S. Maxim, кстати,раз заговорили про Symantec, Вы видели в моей теме про пакеты вопрос про человека,который сказал,что вирусы-это миф?Отвечаю на него: Этого человека зовут Питер Нортон,а через два года после этих слов появилась первая версия Norton Antivirus.

----------


## PavelA

> Антивирусная поделка, создающая ложное чувство безопасности.


Нельзя так говорить. Я не знаю, что такое Freeware Symantec, но корпорат. 10 версии у нас очень даже неплохо защищает в комплексе с фаера и прочим.

----------


## Макcим

> Нельзя так говорить. Я не знаю, что такое Freeware Symantec, но корпорат. 10 версии у нас очень даже неплохо защищает в комплексе с фаера и прочим.


Твоя сеть - исключение из правил. Для домашнего компьютера это именно так как я сказал.

----------


## PavelA

> Твоя сеть - исключение из правил. Для домашнего компьютера это именно так как я сказал.


В таком тоне общаться с тобой не желаю. Имею множество машин, где Нортон нормально защищает.

----------


## no pasaran

> В таком тоне общаться с тобой не желаю. Имею множество машин, где Нортон нормально защищает.


Ребята,зачем ругаться??? Допустим,я обратил внимание именно на слово "FREEWARE",т.к. у Symantec просто нет бесплатных антивирусных программ,у них даже пробная версия Norton Internet Security всего на две недели,а не на месяц,как,допустим у Касперского. Также Norton необходимо,как и любой антивирус или фаер,грамотно настроить,что для пользователя,недостаточно владеющего английским достаточно сложно,и никакой интуитивно понятный интерфейс здесь не поможет.Так что давайте,не будем ругаться,а действительно поможем человеку выбрать оптимальную защиту.

----------


## Rene-gad

> А что такое Symantec с приставкой FREEWARE???





> freeware


 и 


> freeware


 - это не одно и то же . Второе значит: Получил в подарок или Made in Gorbushka.

----------


## no pasaran

> и  - это не одно и то же . Второе значит: Получил в подарок или Made in Gorbushka.


Да конечно! Я тоже сразу это понял,потому и написал крупными буквами "FREEWARE".

----------


## santy

имеет смысл взять несколько корпоративных продуктов и протестировать в сети на предмет легкости развертывания, управления, обновления, надежности защиты. В таких компаниях как ЛК, ДрВеб, Eset наверняка можно получить бесплатно ключи на месяц работы.

----------


## no pasaran

Можно и так. В ЛК точно можно получить пробный ключ на месяц и функциональность такая-же,как у полной лицезии,только в триале техподдержка не оказывается.  P.S. Только если они будут заниматься экспериментами и какой-то опыт неудастся,то человека с работы уволят,как он сказал. Поэтому,повторяю,что лучше - Касперский.

----------


## santy

no_pasaran, "никто не даст нам избавления, ни Бог, ни царь и ни герой..." Плюс в этой ситуации, что человек (и руководство) осознал два момента: 1. необходимо поддерживать антивирусные компании, которые защищают наши компьютеры и сети, приобретая лицензии на программы; 2. необходимо общаться с техническими специалистами... третий момент, который он должен осознать, что необходимо учиться самостоятельно защищать сети... ситуация мне знакомая, потому что несколько лет назад так же пришел на virusinfo и тогда geser написал, что до тех пор, пока на всех компьютерах в сети не будут установлены нормальные мониторы, которые будут своевременно обновлять ав базы... придется вычерпывать вирусы с утра до вечера, как из дырявой лодки... потому, имеет смысл вычистить свои компы хорошим сканером, типа CureIt, установить (на всех компьтерах) мониторы с настроенным обновлением... и параллельно потратить по несколько дней на изучение корпоративных продуктов с центрами управления тех компаний, которые дадут беплатные триальные лицензии... и в дальнейшем выбрать удобный продукт для конфигурации своей сети.
---
и думаю, технические специалисты не должны превращаться в маркетологов.

----------


## no pasaran

Согласен.Только по поводу "маркетологов" Вы немного перегнули.Человек попросил совета.Ему посоветовали - и не более того.

----------


## AleXact

Здравствуйте! Я хотел бы посоветовалься с опытными людьми! Какую антивирусную программу вы можете сегодня порекомендовать...
Я пользовался Eset Smart Securuty 3.0.621 возникли проблемы...хотя антивирус не ругался... После поставил Symantec Endpoint Protection 11 нашел несколько троянов после nod .... вроде нормально работал но решил ради проверки поставить Каспеского Internet Security 7.0.1.321 - он нашел 1 троян после симантека
но у касперского очень много шума на мой Avant browser и утихомирить я его не смог... + тормоза от него больше... вообщем сейчас незнаю что поставить!

Необходимо защищать домашний компьютер постоянно подключенный к интернету, активно льющий с торрента и частый серфинг.

желательно чтобы и файервол и антивирус сразу, т.к. имхо так удобней... но можно и связки наверно использовать....

вообщем помогите выбрать и скажите что нужно поставить чтоб минимализировать опасность!?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

> у касперского очень много шума на мой Avant browser и утихомирить я его не смог... + тормоза от него больше...


Уверен, что решить эти проблемы Вам помогли бы здесь: http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showforum=8

----------


## AleXact

DVi ! я понимаю что с этим можно разобраться....! 
но мне больше нужна помоще в выборе антивируса! Вы бы какой посоветовали?
Еще... Современные антивирусы разучились лечить вирусы? я непоню ниодного вылеченного...все просто удалялись в карантин и не лечились! понимаю если это чисты вирус.. но если он часть нужной проги!?

Смотрел в ваших тестах лидеры  Webwasher-Gateway, Ikarus, AntiVir! Из них нашел только  Avira Antivir v7 .... но в нем только антивирус походу...
Из всех антивирусов, которые я использовал мне больше всех понравился Eset Smart Securuty 3.0.621, по удобству, но не по защите, т.к. пропускал походу...

----------


## SDA

программа ZoneAlarm Antivirus
ZoneAlarm Antivirus комбинирует в себе все возможности фаервола ZoneAlarm с современным антивирусом, предлагая удобный и многофункциональный пакет для защиты системы.
ZoneAlarm Antivirus блокирует атаки хакеров и другие внешние угрозы в то время как всесторонняя антивирусная защита борется с троянами, червями и вирусами еще до их появления в системе.
· Ключевые особенности и характеристики ZoneAlarm Antivirus 7.0.462.000
· Блокировка вторжений идентифицирует хакеров и попытки доступа к системе немедленно блокируются.
· Режим невидимости автоматически делает ваш компьютер невидимым для любого в Интернете.
· Автоматическая конфигурация программы обеспечивает великолепный уровень безопасности и удобства работы. Система защиты автоматически решает разрешить или блокировать доступ в интернет конкретной программе.
· Управление для экспертов дает пользователям с опытом точный контроль над параметрами настройки безопасности.
· Антивирусная защита автоматически просматривает электронную почту и файлы и при обнаружении вируса удаляет их.
· Автоматические обновления делают ваш компьютер неуязвимым для все новых и новых угроз. Вы не забудете про обновление - оно будет произведено автоматически.
· Антивирус дает великолепный уровень защиты от известных червей, троянов и вирусов.
· Сложная логика антивируса обнаруживает неизвестные еще вирусы и помогает защитить вам компьютер от новых и неизвестных угроз.
· Ограничения ZoneAlarm Antivirus 7.0.462.000
· 15 дней программа работает бесплатно
· Специальные требования ZoneAlarm Antivirus 7.0.462.000
Специальные требования не определены

http://www.zonealarm.com/store/conte..._list_zaav.jsp
 У ZoneAlarm Antivirus движок Касперского, но фаервол в ZoneAlarm, я считаю гораздо лучше чем в КIS.

----------


## drongo

Будет по меньшей мере странно, если DVI посоветует что-то другое кроме КИС  :Smiley: А я соглашусь  :Smiley: Из комплесов- самый лучший на сегодняшний день в сочитании ловля мышей+ удобство

----------


## Surfer

> Еще... Современные антивирусы разучились лечить вирусы? я непоню ниодного вылеченного...все просто удалялись в карантин и не лечились! понимаю если это чисты вирус.. но если он часть нужной проги!?


Лечит в современном антивир-софте вроде только drweb =))
А авира очень неплохая штука, её можно дополнить например Comodo (поведенческий блокиратор, файрвол..) и получится приемлимый уровень защиты, если пользователь имеет минимальные знания и хоть немного мозгов  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

ZoneAlarm AV - базы каспера. Да и похуже он в плане других компонентов.

----------


## SysInspector

Вот наперемер вам пример когда эвристика 2.7 невидит вирус ,а тройка видит!!(можете сами убидится востановив ссылку**),такмх примеров море,эвристику улудщели сильно!

31.01.2008 6:49:56 HTTP filter file **tp://bbs.duniu.com/entry/a0e27d1a-a8f9-11dc-9eb8-00142a156370.jpg? probably unknown NewHeur_PE virus connection terminated - quarantined 

И помнем што по последнему тесту AV-Comparatives на детект,Касперский показал лудщей результат,но он был с разнецей в менее чем в 1%!!
А тест на эвристику AV-Comparatives ,показал нод 2.7- -71%! ,ноль фолсев,а также адвантед + получил ещё только антивирус Касперского с результатом 40% и пять фолсев!

ESET Crowned “Best Antivirus Product of 2007” by AV-Comparatives
Honor Bestowed on Security Leader for Second Straight Year
http://www.eset.com/company/article/...contentID=4263


John Hawes
Virus Bulletin, November, 2007

http://www.eset.com/purchase/testimonials.php#rev1

----------


## drongo

SysInspector, А почему нод так тормозит с добавлением свежей заразы, на одном эвристике далеко не уедешь. Я вот  вчера свежего зверька нашёл, его никто не знал. Панда подозревала, ну это не показатель- слишком много она подозревает даже когда в файле ничего нет. Каспер ответил первым  через несколько часов и это было ночью . Потом уже остальные начали подтягиваться. Может вы знаете секретный адресс нода, чтобы добавлял по быстрее ?

----------


## AleXact

щас попробовал Avira Antivir 7 + Outpost pro 6...
походу они нехотят работать вместе....оутпост на авира ругался..мол несоместимы...
а у авира статус постоянной защиты неопределен...
какие связки лучше использовать ?
А касперский 7,0,1,321 даже на оф сайте сказали не ставить..и звинились --мо лставьте старую версию!!!

----------


## Surfer

имхо аутпост лишний, комод с авирой не конфликтует и не тормозит.

----------


## Black Angel

> А касперский 7,0,1,321 даже на оф сайте сказали не ставить..и звинились --мо лставьте старую версию!!!


 Кто сказал не ставить? Это релизная версия. У меня КИС 7.0.1.321, работает нормально.

----------


## Гость форума

> SysInspector, А почему нод так тормозит с добавлением свежей заразы, на одном эвристике далеко не уедешь. Я вот  вчера свежего зверька нашёл, его никто не знал. Панда подозревала, ну это не показатель- слишком много она подозревает даже когда в файле ничего нет. Каспер ответил первым  через несколько часов и это было ночью . Потом уже остальные начали подтягиваться. Может вы знаете секретный адресс нода, чтобы добавлял по быстрее ?


Я думаю што отсялать надо через автоматическую систему ThreatSense®Net в тройке указав дополнительную информацыю,она работает замечательно,мои вири иногда в течении 2 часов детектят.
И вообще нод обновляется ночью и в выходные ,правда добавляют действительно опасные вирусы!

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> мои вири иногда в течении 2 часов детектят.


Ключевое слово "*иногда*"

----------


## akok

В наш век скорость обновлений означает тысячи компьютеров спасенных от заражения....

----------


## Гость форума

> В наш век скорость обновлений означает тысячи компьютеров спасенных от заражения....


Да я согласен!
А што если это малваре неопасна,и несможет инфицыровать большое количество ПК?
(ну удалят её попозже)
А вот фолсы ,битые обновления,глюки Касперского могут завалить сразу всех его пользователей -где вы такой супер вирус видели?
Такжто в наш век нужно качество!!! Даже на ХР с премыми руками можно лет 10 без одного вируса прожить.

----------


## akok

Да фалс это плохо, но задержка с опастным зловредом которого потом сковырнуть очень сложно? Два часа намного лучше чем сутки и более

----------


## santy

Интересно было бы знать такую информацию (пусть даже и приближенную, по разным антивирусным продуктам) на основе статистики по разным опасным вирусам и троянам: эффективное время, в течение которого система беззащитна. Частная же информация, когда одна из лабораторий через час-два-ночью-или в новый год в срочном порядке выпускает отдельную сигнатуру не раскрывает картину каким же антивирусом лучше всего защищаться пользователю. На мой взгляд - любым надежным+дополнительными инструментами, с соблюдением правил безопасности работы в инет. Главное, не создавать иллюзий у пользователя, что если поставить Антивирус А, то он будет абсолютно защищен, и может делать в инете, все что пожелает.

----------


## no pasaran

> А касперский 7,0,1,321 даже на оф сайте сказали не ставить..и звинились --мо лставьте старую версию!!!


Чудак-человек!!! Интересно,где Вы это прочитали??? Ссылочку можно???  KIS 7.0.1.321 нормально работает.

----------


## aleksdem

> Чудак-человек!!! Интересно,где Вы это прочитали??? Ссылочку можно???  KIS 7.0.1.321 нормально работает.


http://www.kaspersky.ru/support/kav7...?qid=208635863

----------


## akok

> Чудак-человек!!!


Это точно...если сильно тормозит каспер уже выложили хотфикс b 
кому невтерпеж как и мне ждать официального выпуска может подсунуть этот адрес обновления
ftp://dnl-test.kaspersky-labs.com/beta_updates/tim2/

----------


## no pasaran

> http://www.kaspersky.ru/support/kav7...?qid=208635863


Во-первых,там не сказано,как Вы утверждаете:"не ставить". Во-вторых,какие-либо проблемы с новой сборкой наблюдаются далеко не у всех пользователей. Так что не сваливайте все в одну кучу и не вводите людей в заблуждение.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Макcим

> В таком тоне общаться с тобой не желаю. Имею множество машин, где Нортон нормально защищает.


Извини, если обидел. Делаю выводы из "Помогите" и "Исследование антивирусов".

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Извини, если обидел. Делаю выводы из "Помогите" и "Исследование антивирусов".


ИМХО, делать выводы из "Помогите" не совсем правильно.

----------


## Макcим

Так он пропускает довольно распространенные экземпляры, которые даже Avast знает...

----------


## no pasaran

> которые даже Avast знает...


Да...Аваст - это... Никак не пойму,почему его даже хвалят???

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Почему-то народу нравится.. В буржуйском опросе третий год в топ-3..

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/rema...1#poll15690127
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/rema...1#poll17729406
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/rema...1#poll19739894

----------


## no pasaran

[quote=HATTIFNATTOR;182787]Почему-то народу нравится.. В буржуйском опросе третий год в топ-3..


Н-да...Своеобразная статистика...А я все-равно,на сегодняшний день KIS ни на что не променяю.

----------


## aleksdem

> Во-первых,там не сказано,как Вы утверждаете:"не ставить". Во-вторых,какие-либо проблемы с новой сборкой наблюдаются далеко не у всех пользователей. Так что не сваливайте все в одну кучу и не вводите людей в заблуждение.


Лаборатория Касперского признала наличие проблем: " Лаборатория Касперского приносит свои извинения за причиненные неудобства в работе с приложением. Специалисты Лаборатории Касперского ищут решения для описанных выше проблем.

Вы можете вернуться к предыдущей версии продукта."

И за это честь и хвала разработчикам. Только сильный может признать свои ошибки и обязательно они смогут решить проблемы . А в  Вашей некомпетентной защите ЛК врядле нуждается.

----------


## no pasaran

И в Вашей некомпетентной критике тоже.

----------


## Stec

Здравствуйте! Может кто встречал программу: AGAVA AntiSpi, в неё также входят: Firewall и SpamProtexx, я про эту программу не смог найти ни каких отзывов, после установки, нашла двух жучков, и после регулярно 2-3 раза в неделю она вылавливала букашек, с низкой, средней и высокой опасностью, потом я решил поставить пробную версию Касперского 7.0.1.321 ну он естественно попросил её удалить и я удалил, после этого касперский ни каких букашек не находил, через некоторое время я опять поставил AGAVA и две букашки опять попались и так далее так вот что я подумал не реклама ли это? Да касперский её определил как программу рекламу, работала она у меня бесплатно при условии, что при выходе в интернет будет демонстрировать рекламу,по поводу работы этой программы и касперского,   ничего плохго сказать не могу Спасибо.

----------


## akok

Может она и жучков сама "создавала" и соотвественно ловила (виртуально)

----------


## no pasaran

Не знаю,как насчет вышеупомянутой программы,но несколько месяцев назад я решил протестировать сканер одного из известных на западе разработчиков(триальную версию).При проверке был обнаружен вирус(название уже не помню),а когда я нажал "удалить",то появилось сообщение,что для удаления нужно купить этот сканер. Я тогда взял скачал Cureit - проверил- все чисто,потом еще a-Squared - чисто. Затем запустили этот сканер на машине,где "Антивирус Касперского" стоял и обнаружилась точно такая-же зараза,и опять было предложено купить.Вот так.                                                             P.S. Так что,как говорится:"все из-за бабок".

----------


## Stec

Так я бы и хотел узнать о ней поподробнее. Удалялись жучки исправно.

----------


## no pasaran

> Удалялись жучки исправно.


Само название "программа-реклама" говорит само за себя(IMHO).

----------


## aleksdem

> AGAVA AntiSpi, в неё также входят: Firewall и SpamProtexx, я про эту программу не смог найти ни каких отзывов, после установки, нашла двух жучков, и после регулярно 2-3 раза в неделю она вылавливала букашек, с низкой, средней и высокой опасностью, потом я решил поставить пробную версию Касперского 7.0.1.321 ну он естественно попросил её удалить и я удалил, после этого касперский ни каких букашек не находил, через некоторое время я опять поставил AGAVA и две букашки опять попались и так далее так вот что я подумал не реклама ли это? Да касперский её определил как программу рекламу, работала она у меня бесплатно при условии, что при выходе в интернет будет демонстрировать рекламу,по поводу работы этой программы и касперского,   ничего плохго сказать не могу Спасибо.


Я бы на Вашем месте в этом вопросе полностью доверился Касперскому. И еще: проверте наличие её рекламного модуля (насколько я помню в папке
C:\Program Files\Common Files). Даже после деинсталяции программы он остается и продолжает гадить неслабо подгружая процессор.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Я бы на Вашем месте в этом вопросе полностью доверился Касперскому.


А я бы, на Вашем месте, не доверял бы никому. ИБ штука тонкая и полностью полагаться на программы (которые не совершенны) нельзя. Ни один антивирус не даёт 100% защиты, так что слепо доверяться антивирусу нельзя ни в коем случае.

----------


## Rene-gad

> AGAVA AntiSpi, в неё также входят: Firewall и SpamProtexx,....потом я решил поставить пробную версию Касперского .


давайте не будем путать божий дар с яичницей  :Wink: . Антиспай (Агава или консортен типа Спайбот СД) заточены исключительно на ловлю Ад- и Спайвари. Такие программы могут дополнить Антивирус в Вашей защитной концепции, но не заменить его.



> А я бы, на Вашем месте, не доверял бы никому....и т.д.


А вот это уже нечестно - на ходу опередил и мою мысль под своим именем опубликовал  :Cheesy:   :Beer:

----------


## no pasaran

> проверте наличие её рекламного модуля (насколько я помню в папке
> C:\Program Files\Common Files). Даже после деинсталяции программы он остается и продолжает гадить неслабо подгружая процессор.


Совершенно верно. Вот видите,мы с Вами в чем-то сошлись во мнениях. Так что лучше не ругаться.

----------


## Stec

http://agava.com/ru/index.shtmlЕсли может кому интересно вот адрес. Да действительно модуль остался, но я его потом удалил.

----------


## aleksdem

> давайте не будем путать божий дар с яичницей  Такие программы могут дополнить Антивирус в Вашей защитной концепции, но не заменить его.


Бесспорно. Вот только если бы не левые рекламные модули,  а именно о них я и говорю.

----------


## Surfer

> А я бы, на Вашем месте, не доверял бы никому. ИБ штука тонкая и полностью полагаться на программы (которые не совершенны) нельзя. Ни один антивирус не даёт 100% защиты, так что слепо доверяться антивирусу нельзя ни в коем случае.


Ага, вчера знакомый расковырял гейт пинча, долго смеялись :



> <знакомый> http://nasecurity.com/index2.ivnu - пришел репорт от сотрудника этой компании
> <знакомый> репорт т.е. от пинча

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## no pasaran

Да. Я вот для дополнения иногда пользуюсь Cureit, AVZ и a-Squared. Вроде-бы нормально. Раньше использовал Ad-Aware SE, но отказался за ненадобностью (находит каких-то козявок и пишет,что они не представляют угрозы; на другом компьютере Avast в экспериментальных целях стоит - там Ad-Aware еще что-то иногда находит).

----------


## AleXact

ну как то не сложилось у меня с касперским...ненравится мне этот выскочка...тяжело с ним общаться... может он и хороший антивир..но мне непонравился..

ставил avira premium security suite 7... но у него проблемы с лицензией...
если Antivir + Comodo использовать.... достаточно будет....

еще есть Norton Internet Security - как он?

и как там Eset Smart Security - уже не пропускает...почему его так хвалят....
он мне нравился, но после него вирусы оставались... еслиб он был достаточно надежный,я б им и пользовался.

----------


## no pasaran

> еще есть Norton Internet Security - как он?


Говорят новая версия хорошая,но я лично с ней не знаком,т.к. Kaspersky Internet Security вполне устраивает.

----------


## drongo

> почему его так хвалят....
> .


Хвалят  в основном из-за эвристика, но и это не панацея как вы успели убедиться. Быстрое и эфективное добавление в базы зловредов- одно из самых важных параметров при выборе антивируса.А это хромает на обе ноги.
Вот например, возьмём довольно свежий бэкдор, nod32 его не знает, мне интересно через сколько его добавят если вообще - это не фейк, не рекламная программа ,  это для Виталика - ярова борца за нод  и висту 64 :-) 
а именно утилита удалённого администратирования  для плохих дядечек  :Smiley:  
Я буду следить , и кажый день
сканировать данный файл. 

http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...3654512d70e988
P.S. И совсем не важно в данном случае, что то на  вирустотале  не последняя версия. Обязаны добавить сигнатуру.

*Добавлено через 13 минут*

Насчёт настроек- у каспера они  очень гибкие и слушаеться с одного клика. Даже звук и скины можешь менять, если не понравилось  :Smiley:  Я себе звук поменял, на более спокойный.
. Попробуй  NOD32 заставить  не обращать внимание на тот файл, что он заподозрил- желательно в картинках, при этом не выключая защиту.

----------


## Karlson

> Хвалят  в основном из-за эвристика, но и это не панацея как вы успели убедиться. Быстрое и эфективное добавление в базы зловредов- одно из самых важных параметров при выборе антивируса.А это хромает на обе ноги.
> Вот например, возьмём довольно свежий бэкдор, nod32 его не знает, мне интересно через сколько его добавят если вообще - это не фейк, не рекламная программа ,  это для Виталика - ярова борца за нод  и висту 64 :-)


у меня навскидку их штук 6 наберется.. да взять тот же Trojan.Okuks (он же Trojan.Win32.Agent.ekh) нод его не знает до сих пор, хотя я им отсылал его числа 20-го... http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...b06504f71dcad2
насчет быстрого и эффективного добавления - полностью согласен...

----------


## santy

> . Попробуй  NOD32 заставить  не обращать внимание на тот файл, что он заподозрил- желательно в картинках, при этом не выключая защиту.


А исключить из проверки модулем AMON в настройках, там где вкладка "исключение" (исключить файл_папка постоянно_временно) не получается?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> А исключить из проверки модулем AMON в настройках, там где вкладка "исключение" (исключить файл_папка постоянно_временно) не получается?


Видать религия не позволяет  :Cool:

----------


## drongo

> А исключить из проверки модулем AMON в настройках, там где вкладка "исключение" (исключить файл_папка постоянно_временно) не получается?


Моя религия говорит что мне не удобно  каждый раз туда лезть  :Smiley:  Я хочу именно при обнаружении (не важно где и как обнаружил),чтобы антивирус сам предоставил такую возможность.Поэтому и говорю что касперски предоставляет более гибкие настройки. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Поэтому и говорю что касперски предоставляет более гибкие настройки.


Настройки как настройки. Сейчас практически все антивирусы слеплены по единому образу и подобию

----------


## Rene-gad

> Сейчас практически все антивирусы слеплены по единому образу и подобию


Не могу согласиться: Человеки тоже в подавляющем большинстве имеют 2 руки, 2 ноги и 1 голову, а все-таки все человеки - разные: У одних руки работают лучше, чем у других, у вторых - ноги , у третьих ... понятно, в общем  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## no pasaran

> Не могу согласиться: Человеки тоже в подавляющем большинстве имеют 2 руки, 2 ноги и 1 голову, а все-таки все человеки - разные: У одних руки работают лучше, чем у других, у вторых - ноги , у третьих ... понятно, в общем


Это точно  :Smiley:

----------


## AleXact

вообщем пробую ваш касперский.. kis 7.0.1.321 ... может удасться привыкнуть...
что там с этим хотфикс....что сделать ннужно чтоб проблем небыло...
__________________

----------


## santy

> Моя религия говорит что мне не удобно  каждый раз туда лезть  Я хочу именно при обнаружении (не важно где и как обнаружил),чтобы антивирус сам предоставил такую возможность.Поэтому и говорю что касперски предоставляет более гибкие настройки.


Не знаю... сколько работаю с Нодом, лишь однажды пришлось использовать такую возможность, (исключить файл или папку из проверки), когда АВЗ определялся как неизвестный вирус...  За это время тысячи удаленных вирусных тел прошли по логам (как вложения в почте, через инет, флэшки и др.). Если была бы предоставлена такая возможность  в настройках монитора, а у Нода есть такая возможность - настроить действия пользователя (очистить, удалить, переименовать... ) при алертах, я бы ее отключил, чтобы кто-нибудь ошибочно не включил вирусняк в исключение от проверок. Так что пусть пользователь семь раз отмерит, а один раз зайдет в настройки и внесет что-то в исключение... Может потому еще нет такой продвинутой настройки, что срабатываний ложных немного...
---
К тому же, если предположить гипотетическую возможность, что сидит на компе неизвестный троян-кликкер, который одним кликом может включить опасный вирус в исключение, то это будет даже небезопасно...

----------


## aleksdem

> вообщем пробую ваш касперский.. kis 7.0.1.321 ... может удасться привыкнуть...
> что там с этим хотфикс....что сделать ннужно чтоб проблем небыло...
> __________________


Чтобы проблем небыло лучше 7.0.1.323
KIS:  ftp://devbuilds.kaspersky-labs.com/d....0.1.323ru.exe

KAV:  ftp://devbuilds.kaspersky-labs.com/d....0.1.323ru.exe

(хотфиксы уже ненужны)

----------


## no pasaran

> Чтобы проблем небыло лучше 7.0.1.323
> KIS:  ftp://devbuilds.kaspersky-labs.com/d....0.1.323ru.exe
> 
> KAV:  ftp://devbuilds.kaspersky-labs.com/d....0.1.323ru.exe
> 
> (хотфиксы уже ненужны)


Следует учесть,что сборка 7.0.1.323nct еще не полностью протестирована,но отзывы о ней на данный момент действительно положительные.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> P.S. Только если они будут заниматься экспериментами и какой-то опыт неудастся,то человека с работы уволят,как он сказал. Поэтому,повторяю,что лучше - Касперский.


Ещё один Виталег? Вот что я Вам скажу. Системный администратор или отдел компьютерных(информационных) технологий (ну или близкое по смыслу) ОБЯЗАН проводить, хотя бы у себя , обзор, тестирование и сравнение работы различных антивирусных комплексов дабы выбрать для себя и своего предприятия оптимальный. А если какой-то идиот развернул сходу антивирусную сеть не вникнув в тонкости администрирования комплекса и поимел с этого проблемы, то грош цена такому специалисту. А свои лозунги оставьте маркетологам.

И вообще, *сообщение остальным, тема настолько сильно ушла в сторону от первоначального вопроса, что я буду вынужден удалить часть трёпа или закрыть тему вообще*

----------


## drongo

Антивирус стал больше чем продукт, это сервис. А если сервис никак не реагирует на новый экземпляр- то это большой минус.
Виталег, будут удалять, потому что говорите не в тему со своей рекламой . Я поднял тему о работе команды вирусной лаборатории - как одном из важных компонентов антивируса. 
несколько компаний добавило, нода среди них нет. То есть сервис virustotal.com работает  :Smiley: 
 Виталик ,если ты хочешь, можешь писать на [email protected]
чтобы обновили версию движка антивируса. 
В данном случае это не важно, так как должны добавить сигнатуру((по хорошему  того что внутри, а алгоритм пакера добавить отдельно)  ).Тут писать об этом бесполезно.


```
Антивирус	Версия	Обновление	Результат
AhnLab-V3	2008.2.6.10	2008.02.05	-
AntiVir	7.6.0.62	2008.02.05	TR/Crypt.XDR.Gen
Authentium	4.93.8	2008.02.05	-
Avast	4.7.1098.0	2008.02.04	-
AVG	7.5.0.516	2008.02.05	Generic9.AXKP
BitDefender	7.2	2008.02.05	-
CAT-QuickHeal	9.00	2008.02.04	-
ClamAV	0.92	2008.02.05	-
DrWeb	4.44.0.09170	2008.02.05	Trojan.DownLoader.46268
eSafe	7.0.15.0	2008.01.28	suspicious Trojan/Worm
eTrust-Vet	31.3.5512	2008.02.05	-
Ewido	4.0	2008.02.05	-
FileAdvisor	1	2008.02.05	-
Fortinet	3.14.0.0	2008.02.05	-
F-Prot	4.4.2.54	2008.02.04	W32/Heuristic-131!Eldorado
F-Secure	6.70.13260.0	2008.02.05	W32/Smalltroj.CQWT
Ikarus	T3.1.1.20	2008.02.05	Virus.Win32.Agent.OLI
Kaspersky	7.0.0.125	2008.02.05	Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ehg
McAfee	5222	2008.02.04	-
Microsoft	1.3204	2008.02.05	-
NOD32v2	2850	2008.02.05	-
Norman	5.80.02	2008.02.05	W32/Smalltroj.CQWT
Panda	9.0.0.4	2008.02.04	Trj/Downloader.SIA
Prevx1	V2	2008.02.05	-
Rising	20.29.22.00	2008.01.30	-
Sophos	4.26.0	2008.02.05	Troj/Agent-GNA
Sunbelt	2.2.907.0	2008.02.05	-
Symantec	10	2008.02.05	-
TheHacker	6.2.9.209	2008.02.05	Backdoor/Agent.ehg
VBA32	3.12.6.0	2008.02.05	-
VirusBuster	4.3.26:9	2008.02.05	-
Webwasher-Gateway	6.6.2	2008.02.05	Trojan.Crypt.XDR.Gen
Дополнительная информация
File size: 43150 bytes
MD5: 4776389664347c17f090160508a6278a
SHA1: 347db6f96aca229f2eba815531c3e47b311813a5
PEiD: UPX 2.90 [LZMA] -&gt; Markus Oberhumer, Laszlo Molnar &amp; John Reiser
packers: UPX
packers: UPX
packers: PE_Patch.UPX, UPX
```

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> В данном случае это не важно, так как должны добавить сигнатуру.Тут писать об этом бесполезно.


Последний оффтоп. Базы для 2.7 и 3 абсолютно разные. Поддержка 2.7 свёрнута.
*Даю последнее китайское*

----------


## drongo

Можно я буду последним ?  Я не  знал , что базы разные  :Smiley:  виталег всё  про эвристику талдычил  :Smiley:     Bиталег, придётся поднажать на [email protected] ,только на английском ;-)

----------


## ALEX(XX)

*Grower,* В вашем случае следует посмотреть антивирусные комплексы из разряда Enterprise Edition. Можно посмотреть продукты Symantec, NOD, DrWeb, Kaspersky Lab. Преимущество такого подхода в централизованом управлении, да, это стоит денег, но очень удобно. Для начала следует взять пробную версию, развернуть на трёх-четырёх машинах. Внимательно почитать документацию, оценить преимущества и недостатки. Выбор антивирусного комплекса это не самое основное, важен сам подход к созданию приемлемого уровня ИБ. В чатсности, важен аспект работы пользователей с ограниченными правами, грамотная настройка ОС, установка всех обновлений безопасности на используемый софт, в том числе и ОС. Замена брауезров IE версии 6 на 7 (в случае невозможности - замена на альтернативные, лучше Opera). На шлюзе, в данном случае Usergate, обеспечить возможность фильтрации и блокировки "нежелательных" ресурсов. 
К примеру,я два года пользовался SAV, всё ок, вирусов небыло (работал в инернет-кафе). Сейчас уже два года NOD32 на предприятии, тоже ни одного вирусного заражения. Видимо что-то не так делаю  :Cheesy:  Многое зависит от Ваших пользователей, возможно простой разъяснительной работы о современных угрозах хватит для снижения риска заражения рабочих станций. Вобщем, лучше всего это тестировать антивирусный комплекс в стресс-режиме, попросив ряд пользователей "поэкстремалить"  :Smiley: 
К сожалению, ни один антивирус не даёт 100% защиты. Лучший вариант, это применение на шлюзе одного антивируса для проверки траффика, а нарабочих станциях - другого, но такое решение дороговато выходит

*AleXact,* на данный момент, исходя из личного опыта работы с "домашними" пользователями, удачной показала себя связка Avira classic + Comodo Firewall (или одна Avira). Первое преимущество - бесплатность, второе - отлична работа, особенно Avira (рекомендую изменить настройки по-умолчанию на более высокие). Стоит помнить, что грамотная работа в сети способствует сохранению нервной системы  :Smiley: 

Если я в чём-то не прав, просьба меня поправить

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## anton_dr

Ввиду того, что ответы на все вопросы дадены, тема закрыта.

PS: Виталег - ты близок к плотному вниманию к своей персоне с моей стороны.

----------

